# Neuer Reifensatz für abfahrtsorientiertes Fahren



## Littlefoot82 (19. August 2012)

Hallo Mädelz.

Wie fahre seit ca. einem Jahr ein Giant Cypher, an der Nobby Nic Evo  2,25 montiert ist. Mittlerweile fahre ich zum größten Teil  abfahrtsorientiert und auch schon anspruchsvollere Trails. Mit den Nobby  Nics komme ich mittlerweile nicht mehr klar, da ich vorne viel zu oft  wegrutsche. Ich suche daher Reifen mit mehr Grip und gutem Feedback. Es  sollte kein reiner Trockenreifen sein, da wir auch mal bei feuchten  Bedingungen fahren. Bald fahren wir nach Saalbach und dort möchte ich  auch gerne die X-Line fahren. Nach langem Lesen hier im Forum, hab ich  mir für vorne den Highroller ausgeguckt. Leider habe ich nicht so viel  Erfahrung bzw. Wissen und weiß nicht, welchen von denen ich nehmen kann.  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Highroller 1 und 2? Passt ein 2.4er  überhaupt bei mir drauf (HR2 gibt es ja nur in 2,4) oder doch dann den  Highroller 1 in 2,35? Außerdem bin ich mir dann mit dem  Hinterreifen nicht sicher. Hinten wäre natürlich ein Reifen schöner, der  etwas lauffreudiger ist, aber trotzdem auch noch gut Bremsgrip gibt -  da ich die Strecken noch nicht so runterknalle, sondern doch bei  steileren Teilen öfters bremse. Wäre der Minion F oder Ardent ne gute  Wahl für hinten?
Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn?

Über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG Ela


----------



## mangolassi (19. August 2012)

hi Ela

Ich bin ziemlich viel auf Highroller I + II in verschiedenen Varianten unterwegs, weils ein guter Allrounder ist. (Und Minions, Swampthings und Wetscreams)
Den Highroller II finde ich deutlich besser auf losen trockenen Böden, z.B. auf geshapten Bikeparkstrecken und Schotter als den alten. Der ist hauptsächlich auf Waldboden gut. In 2.35 1ply wirst du schon einen grossen Unterschied zum Nobby Nic merken und breiter ist er sicher nicht. 
Highroller II 2.4 und alter HR 2.5 sind etwa gleich breit, Maxxis hat die Reifen immer zu breit angegeben und die 2.4er sind immer noch schmaler als 2.4er Schwalbe. Was durch den Rahmen passt, probierst du am besten selbst aus (online bestellen und zurückschicken, wie bei den Klamotten oder mit dem Bikeladen gutstellen).
Ardent ist für Touren und im trockenen sicher auch nicht schlecht, evtl. eine gute Kombi am Hinterrad mit einem Highroller vorn.

Vielleicht solltest überlegen 2 Sätze zu kaufen, für Park und für Touren. 

Mein Bikepark Tipp ist HR II 2ply 42a vorn, 60a hinten und für Touren den 2.35 1ply 60a vorn und hinten oder evtl. einen Ardent 2.2 hinten dazu. 

Wenn es einer für alles sein soll, den HR II 60a EXO Protection, das wird aber kein Spass beim Hochfahren, wenn du NN gewöhnt bist.
Und dann gibts ja noch den Swampthing 2.35 1ply, vielleicht langt der ja auch bei deinem Gewicht im Park. Ist im ganz trockenen nicht so toll, aber dafür super im Nassen, aber wohl Geschmackssache.

Minion F ist für hinten glaube ich keine gute Wahl, den nimmt man eher wenn man weniger Bremsgrip braucht, der Minion R ist eher für Bremsgrip ausgelegt. Da kommt jetzt auch ein neuer raus.

Wenn dir das VR wegrutscht, muss es aber nicht unbedingt nur am Reifen liegen: dein Bike hat ja keinen so abfahrtsorientierten Lenkwinkel und ich finde das Steuerrohr recht lang. Vielleicht brauchst du einfach mehr Druck/ Gewicht auf dem VR. Da hilft ein kürzerer Vorbau, breiter Lenker und Spacer raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlefoot82 (19. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ich hatte mir bis jetzt eigentlich so den Highroller 2.35 für vorne und den Ardent in 2.25 für hinten ausgeguckt. Aber auch ohne die Exo-Version, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die 920 g in der Exo-Version doch zu schwer sind. Im Bikepark fahren wir auch ab und zu, aber wenn dann nur 1 x im Monat. Die restliche Zeit wird im Wald gefahren. 
Sollte ich also doch lieber zur Exo-Version greifen? Ist das ein großer Unterschied? Macht sich das Mehrgewicht bemerkbar? Oder merk ich das vielleicht garnicht? Ist die Kombination ok?
Vielen Dank auch für deine Tipps. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich bereits schon einen relativen kurzen Vorbau und breiten Lenker habe. Ich hatte tatsächlich schonmal dran gedacht, die Spacer nach oben zu verlegen und das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## mangolassi (19. August 2012)

Ich bin den Ardent ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gefahren, aber warum nicht beides Highroller? Der bremst auch gut. Mit dem Ardent ist es sicher eine gute Tourenkombi und für leichte Bikeparkeinsätze.
Der Vorteil vom HR II ist für mich halt, dass er einen breiteren Einsatzbereich hat, egal ob nass oder trocken. Höchstens für Schnee oder Rennen im Schlamm muss ich den mal runtermachen. Leider nur in 2.4, da merkt man das Gewicht schon. Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich ans Langsamsein, dann merkt man es nicht mehr
200g am Reifen fühlen sich leider auch viel schwerer an als 200g am Rahmen.
Aber wenn du im Bikepark mehr Gas geben willst, kannst du ja immer noch die breiteren kaufen.


----------



## Veloce (19. August 2012)

Der Ardent ist ein guter Tourenreifen und für leichte Bikepark Einsätze auch brauchbar . Ich fahre ihn hinten  in Kombination mit dem Advantage Maxx Pro vorn  am Safire und SX Trail  .
Allerdings hat der Highroller fürs technische Abfahren den  deutlich besseren Grip weswegen ich ihn  demnächst wieder dem Freerider verpasse  .


----------



## Littlefoot82 (20. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos. 

Ich hab mich jetzt für den Highroller in 2,35 vorne und hinten den  Ardent in 2,25 entschieden. Ich denke, dass ist erstmal ein guter  Kompromiss. Mein Freund holt sich den Highroller 2. Den werd ich mir dann  mal "ausleihen" und hab dann den direkten Vergleich. 

Ich kann ja berichten, wie die Reifen gefallen und wie sich in Saalbach gemacht haben. Ich denke, es wird auf jedenfall ne Verbesserung zu meinen Nobby Nics sein.


----------



## Veloce (21. August 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Infos.
> 
> Ich denke, es wird auf jedenfall ne Verbesserung zu meinen Nobby Nics sein.



Danach willst du nie wieder Nobby Nic fahren


----------

